
Expected Soon: First-Ever Photo of a Black Hole - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/08/science/black-hole-photo.html
======
ajay-d
"The data were too voluminous to transmit over the internet, and so had to be
placed on hard disks and flown back to M.I.T." One can only wonder how 'large'
they're talking about.

